# Government Minister Shatter agrees it's not right to stop people going bankrupt in UK



## Steve Thatcher (3 Sep 2013)

Here is a link from then journel.ie and quotes from Minister Shatter. No doubt views will follow in abundance.

http://www.thejournal.ie/government-says-it-would-not-be-proper-to-stop-irish-1064888-Sep2013/

Not posted a link before so I hope this works

Steve Thatcher www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Delboy (3 Sep 2013)

Whats the point in him complaining to the brits....the Govt there would tell him to bugger off and proper order.
Plus, the current mess is just typical of an Irish solution to an Irish problem...export it to Britain. And it allows people like his former party colleague to dodge their debts at home!


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Sep 2013)

Delboy said:


> Plus, the current mess is just typical of an Irish solution to an Irish problem...export it to Britain. And it allows people like his former party colleague to dodge their debts at home!



It is not just the Irish, it's the Germans, the French, the Italians.....  There have been several recent articles in the German press about the large number of Germans that are moving there as well for a 'long holiday'....


----------



## Cantalia (3 Sep 2013)

The most striking thing for me is the stat that the number of Irish UK bankruptcies is 130!!! Steve do you think this is correct?? I would have thought it was a lot more?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (3 Sep 2013)

Cantalia said:


> The most striking thing for me is the stat that the number of Irish UK bankruptcies is 130!!! Steve do you think this is correct?? I would have thought it was a lot more?



Way more. As I've posted before, I think that they did a search using the term Ireland. I have never put Ireland on my petitions, I just use Dublin or County cork etc.  so if they did an 'Ireland' search they would have missed all mine.

Either that or I'm the only one helping people thru this. 

Steve Thatcher
Www.stevethatcher.ie


----------

